# Basic Detailing Guide - step-by-step with pics



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

We put this on the Dodo Juice forum but some have asked if it can be made a sticky and have a wider audience, so here it is: a basic step-by-step picture-by-picture detailing guide at www.basicsofbling.com/tutorials . It features our Basics range to keep things simple, but the principles and advice can be used with any products (whether we make them or not).










The site also incorporates a small webshop with 'starter' kits and the like, to help people get started (free carriage over a certain value).

We hope you find it useful.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice one Dom


----------

